

CIA admits to spying on Senate staffers - infinity0
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/31/cia-admits-spying-senate-staffers

======
_cipher_
> [..]and Brennan’s apology were “positive first steps,”[..]

Business as usual. I guess prison is out of the question because
TERRORISTS^Wdo you wanna make the eagle cry?

